# Rock Bass



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Does anyone fish for Rock Bass in the streams in southern Ohio? I have been trying for 2 months to catch a Fish Ohio rock bass (10"). I caught a few that were around 9", but none larger. They seem to be in decline in SW Ohio, as I am catching far fewer the past 2 years as in the past. BTW, I never keep them, catch and release only. Can anyone steer me in the right direction?


----------

